# 3 year old Bison Bull to HUNT in a can. ha ha



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a home where the Buffalo Roam but need to get rid of one before his hair turns loose. I would like to find either a person or maybe a group of guys who want to split him up and eat his tasty morcils. He is in my arena right now so you could either load him in a trailer (with some work involved) or just shoot him where he stands as long as it is with a bow and a Epek XC3 broadhead. The other option is to have a butcher kill him and cut him up. He would be ALL yours. The hide, horns, skull and the meat. I am taking a loss at $1,500 but would like to get that. Lets talk but talk soon as we only have a few weeks of good hair and hide.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott you should just have a BBQ and charge 30.00 a head. after about 50 people you should be more than covered. Plus if you make it pot luck "wowzers" that would be a heck of a feast.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

CP1 said:


> Scott you should just have a BBQ and charge 30.00 a head. after about 50 people you should be more than covered. Plus if you make it pot luck "wowzers" that would be a heck of a feast.


Ditto !! Count me in, twice !!!

Poor little #82, and to think he winked at me....


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I will do it. Could use some meat too. Lets rock and roll on this dude, looks like the type to gore small children and babies, he must be put down.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN...you hog !!! You can't eat all of that !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I will do it. Could use some meat too. Lets rock and roll on this dude, looks like the type to gore small children and babies, he must be put down.


Oh you have no idea of all of the women and children that I have had to help out of harms way.
You would be doing the entire community a favor. :lol:

I raised him for ourselves but with my daughter killing that Bison last year on the Henries and the Elk, Deer and Antelope this year, we have our freezer full. I have raised him for two years. He was purchased before she drew her tag.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Where is the bid at right now?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll throw in a couple hundred bones for some beefalo. It's half cow right? :wink:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

May take you up on that Marty.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> May take you up on that Marty.


Cool I'm serious.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > May take you up on that Marty.
> ...


I know. Kind of waiting to hear back from Scott.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Why not raffle him off and leave it up to the winner to decide if they want to kill it now, while the hide is in prime condition, or wait until later or maybe next year. Just set the minimum number of tickets at 1500 and let it rip after that! A buck a ticket!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


Me too HOGEY !! Except, I don't want no *30 lb. neck roast* like my brother tried to sell me one time... :wink:

Yeah !! I'm serious... :evil:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I just talked with Elk22, I kind of would like to see him get his 1500, but would not want to buy a bison for that, MartyMcfly said he is in, I would be in, any others that would like to go in on this buffallo???? I heard .45 was going to "check around", we could come up with this, lets make buffallo burgers happen??? Who is in?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm in, but no luck on 'checking around'. I'll keep trying though..

In fact, I'll match McFly up to 400 bucks....


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I want to be there for sure. I'll pay $5 to watch, but I'll pay double to be riding the buffalo when it gets shot...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I want to be there for sure. I'll pay $5 to watch, but I'll pay double to be riding the buffalo when it gets shot...


With that broadhead on, are you nuts idiot?????


----------



## FIRE (Jan 19, 2008)

Sounds alot like a spidey type hunt.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

FIRE said:


> Sounds alot like a spidey type hunt.


Oh no you dient!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think that I would go as far as to call it a "hunt" even though that is what it says in the title................but.....................I would call it an opportunity for some guys to jump on board to get them some nice protein for the winter months..................It also works great for the summer BBques. 

I got figuring last night...............I bought him for $500 as a year old calf. I fed him a quarter bale a day for the first year. I then stepped it up to a half a bale for the next year. I have $2,390 invested in him for food and purchase price. That is what beef raisers do on a regular basis to get quality home raised meat that they know what went into them.............That is what I have done and was willing to do for my family. I have no need for the meat right now and he is eating me out of house and home. 

Like Foxworthy says...............you would be providing your family with the best meat that money can buy!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bump....

More taker's ? I'm getting hungry, but I don't have room for to much.

Where do we stand HOGAN ? :?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Same place, Mcfly, you and I. How about a forum donation to some sort of club? All that donate get some meat type of thing???


----------



## Kraken (Jan 16, 2009)

Curious how this is getting done. Will this be going to a professional butcher for processing, then the meat split up however-many ways? 

What about the hide?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I would love to get some buff in the freezer, not to mention on my plate, but having been unemployed for 4 months leaves me with just one question to ask: Do you take foodstamps?  
I only wish I was kidding. :| :wink:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Tha just depends on who is all in, more than likley a pro job and wrap, that way it is all good. But without enough people, it won't happen, the hide is up for grabs, I kind of wanted the skull but not married to the idea, the hide would also be cool.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kraken said:


> Curious how this is getting done. Will this be going to a professional butcher for processing, then the meat split up however-many ways?
> 
> What about the hide?


Make an offer or a suggestion Kraken....I, myself, would only be interested in the meat. But, here again, I would think equal splits. I would not expect all the loins, or all of the shanks either !!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd be willing to chip in $30 for a little beefalo. But I have to be there when it gets smacked with the New Epek xr7328.7 Broadhead.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just want the meat. You guys can have all the other stuff if it happens.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, if this meat hasn't already been used I have an Idea:

What if the forum members did a drive in the following:

1. Raise enough money to have the critter slaughtered and packaged - and donated to the Road Home or similar food bank.

2. Have a local taxidermist (with funds donated by the forum) mount up the specimam (if he's old enough to do a good mount with) and donate him to the Lee Kay Center or similar place. (they are always asking for mounts to make the place interesting for hunter ed kids.)

3. Have a forum member either donate or help contribute a plaque stating how the UWN and its memebers donated the meat, mount, etc? And keep it under the mount for viewing purposes.

Just thinkin'


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

What is the bid up to? Did I read $400.?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I'd be willing to chip in $30 for a little beefalo. But I have to be there when it gets smacked with the New Epek xr7328.7 Broadhead.


Truth be known fixed has a buffalo fetish and he just wants to be the first to mount that beast! :wink: :shock: :lol: Interesting idea Zim, it seems like a good idea if enough money could be raised, but that is a lot of money.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TAK said:


> What is the bid up to? Did I read $400.?


* :?: *


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I would be willing to throw some cabbage for some buffalo meat, I just want the meat no need for hide or skull, and I would take burger and a few roasts is all. Let me know when you have it figured out, $50-$75 for my portions. is about what I can pay right now.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I would also buy a bit of meat (depending on what the cost per pound would be)  I would want a few steaks and roasts and a bit of burger. I could go from $50 to $100. 

Let me know


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

What is the price to buy the whole **** thing?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Didn't he say 1500?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I know a perfect spot to turn him loose so that its more like a hunt. Hogan even made fun of my hunt and now he's thinking about doing it. Sometimes things go full circle. :lol: :lol: This place has a nice wide box canyon so it's a little more like hunting the Henrys

This is the second shot, the first shot broke his front shoulder, and luckily he stayed on the road after that. I was waiting to shoot him behind the ear.









He wasn't quite dead and so I put him out of his misery. Notice the smoke after the shot. 









My dad and I









The kids had a lot of fun holding the sign.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: At least we are up front about it CS> :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I was too. I told you the Safari club bought the hunt and it was near Castle Dale.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

in a corral.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It wasn't in a corral you meathead. :lol: :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

pen?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It was hauled in a horse trailer and dumped off for a few days and then we went out and got him. If your going to do it with a bow then maybe we can haul it to the rodeo grounds. :lol: :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> It was hauled in a horse trailer and dumped off for a few days and then we went out and got him. If your going to do it with a bow then maybe we can haul it to the rodeo grounds. :lol: :lol:


No need for hauling to the rodeo grounds, the pen is attached to my arena. All we have to do to make it a "real" hunt is open one gate.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> I was too. I told you the Safari club bought the hunt and it was near Castle Dale.


Where at near Castle Dale that is where I'm from?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > I was too. I told you the Safari club bought the hunt and it was near Castle Dale.
> ...


Castle Valley Ranch.... Jim Faver runs it I believe...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Castle Valley Ranch.... Jim Faver runs it I believe...


Nope, it was on a ranchers property that runs a meat packing place too.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > It was hauled in a horse trailer and dumped off for a few days and then we went out and got him. If your going to do it with a bow then maybe we can haul it to the rodeo grounds. :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :rotfl: That hit the funny Bone :lol: No need for meat in the freezer. How much are the tickets to come watch this go down. :lol: Does your arena have bleachers "lets fill the stands".


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry fellas. I'm out if it were to happen. I went and spent the money on a new rifle. Sorry.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Sorry fellas. I'm out if it were to happen. I went and spent the money on a new rifle. Sorry.


I hope it taste good !!!!! :evil:

:rotfl: -/|\- *OOO*


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Where have I been? This is entertaining just thinking about all this stuff going down. :lol: 
Who needs a mechanical bull when you have a pissed of bison in the yard.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry fellas. I'm out if it were to happen. I went and spent the money on a new rifle. Sorry.
> ...


Weatherby's are yummy. :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Castle Valley Ranch.... Jim Faver runs it I believe...
> 
> 
> Nope, it was on a ranchers property that runs a meat packing place too.


I know the Castle Valley ranch, and Jim. Was it the Justices? I know they have buffaloes and have a meat packing place.


----------

